

How to save money, even on personal shopping, with Inkling prediction markets - nate
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2009/03/how-to-save-money-even-on-personal.html

======
iseff
It's an interesting thought, though I'm not sure it's the most efficient way
to get at the data for which he is looking.

For instance, you could just look at price history of TVs and you'd find that
prices are generally increased in the weeks leading up to the Super Bowl and
then discounted heavily in the following weeks. Therefore, if you want a good
deal on a TV, buy it a week or so after the Super Bowl.

~~~
nate
I understand what your saying, however I had the extra constraint of I was
getting this TV definitely before Jan 1, so I wasn't going to wait for the
Super Bowl. And so I honestly have no idea how TV prices change historically
just before Xmas, and especially with the doom and gloom of the economy how
prices were going to play this holiday.

Also, this does save me some work be really getting other people like yourself
who have insight to look at historical prices to go ahead and do that and
share their opinion. And if your right, your right, the better you do in
Inkling. Put your virtual money where your mouth is kinda thing, right? :)

------
jedc
Great story, Nate. Though I hope Inkling's main market doesn't get too crowded
with too many people trying to do the same thing!

~~~
nate
Thanks :) We could always introduce some better filtering if that ever
happened.

And incenting more with Tipjoy might help some overlook the "shopping
questions are unfun", if they decided they liked getting tipped for the help.

~~~
jedc
I'm really interested to see how users will use Tipjoy on Inkling. It should
make for (at a minimum) an interesting social experiment.

